# Clownfish!



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I was at a petstore today and seen the cutest little clownfish. I have a 15 gallon tank that is not in use and was wondering if it would be big enough for a starter saltwater tank with one or two clownfish? I have a 60 gallon tank but it is full of goldfish.. lol .. Anyway im not even sure that i have the money right now to try and start up a saltwater tank i was just wondering if a 15 gallon would be an ok starter tank cause i know once i had a few fish i would want to get a bigger tank lol just like when i started goldfish. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

My best advice is to go ahead and get the bigger tank first before trying saltwater.
A single small clownfish can be kept in a 15 with a lot of extra care, but it's not a very good idea, especially if it's your first saltwater tank. Small tanks like yours are best suited to invertebrate-only setups without fish.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok thanks, I guess ill wait till I can get a bigger tank ill look for a secondhand 30 or 40 that I could get cheap or untill my goldies die out of my 60 lol which could be a long time cause most them are only a year old lol.. lol ... They only had 3 or 4 different saltwater fish at the petstore but they were so bright and colorful.. lol i just wanted to take them all home.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, I would agree with getting a bigger tank.

Im not going to say anything about stability and all that, it's really about boredom lol.
Like i've said a million times if you get a 10 gallon or something small your going to want a bigger one in a 6 months I guarantee. Just save yourself a lot of haertache and money and just wait till you get a bigger tank.

Even if you did start the 15 you may only be able to keep 2 small fish and other small inverts. When you first start the sw hobby 2 fish really seems like nothing and you just kind of get bored with it lol.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I started with a 55, then got another 20 gallon, then a 125, then got another 65 gallon... 


this is the last one I swear!


----------

